
9vx: a port of the Plan 9 operating system to FreeBSD, Linux, and OS X - pmoriarty
http://swtch.com/9vx/
======
cookrn
EDIT: I found it interesting that 9vx seems to have been last published in
2008 according to the website and the mercurial repository 404s

Lot's of Plan 9 discussion lately!

* Why Plan 9 is not dead yet and what we can learn from it (2005) [pdf] [0]

* Designing Plan 9 (1990) [1]

* Glendix: Bringing the Beauty of Plan9 to Linux [2]

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8649534](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8649534)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8646860](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8646860)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8581865](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8581865)

~~~
vvpan
Plan 9 enthusiasts must have hired a marketing firm.

~~~
SixSigma
It's usually people jumping on the Karma train. One article gets front page,
user finds something related and instead of posting it in the comments, posts
it as a new thread.

I'm a long time plan9 user, I've seen this pattern on HN before for plan9 so
presume it is the same for other topic areas.

Expect a link to 9front or plan9ports soon.

~~~
SixSigma
Replying to myself. I was going to say "Expect a link to Utah2000" but we had
one recently before plan9 too.

But hey, here's the reward

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8651125](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8651125)

